# Who is your mask?



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

*Post a pic of one of your favorite mask*

My favorite mask ever has always been that of Corey Taylor of SlipKnot, worn by him during the "IOWA" era (2001-2002).


















The white ghostly and expressionless face reflect my introvert and, sometimes, very pensive nature. 
The dreadlocks reflect my "crazy", witty and easy-going nature. 
And the stitches and the big scar on the forehead reflect my very rough past, from which, to this day, I'm still trying so hard to recover.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't be shy, people. C'mon :wink2:


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

I like those:








(Phantom of the Opera)









(Goblin King)


----------

